

Digging into ShellShock Exploitation attempts - jaytaylor
http://threatstream.com/blog/shockpot-exploitation-analysis

======
zathros
Nice writeup, this article is easy to read yet still covers shellshock in
granular detail.

I think this is the same company responsible for MHN [0], and FWIW I've found
their distributed honeypot system to be one of the more powerful and by far
the easiest to get up and running with.

[0] [https://github.com/threatstream/mhn](https://github.com/threatstream/mhn)

------
angelprot
Great info!!!!!

